# Hides house recommendations please



## Katie94 (Oct 11, 2020)

Hello

Now the winter months are approaching I want to find a large sturdy hidey house for my two rabbits who live in our garage. It needs to be big enough for them to both fit in at the same time and I’m struggling to find anything big enough. Many thanks in advance for any suggestions  

(I’m based in the UK so need to be able to ship it here without crazy import fees but not to concerned if the item is pricey as looking for something good quality)


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Oct 11, 2020)

One of my favourites are cosyscastles! They come in a few different sizes and are personalised although they are on the pricier side imo. My bonded two share one but still squash up together inside it although they have two hidey houses 








Cosy's Castles


Bespoke made, eco friendly wooden castles, hides and enrichment toys for rabbits and other small pets



cosyscastles.com


----------



## Megamuffinandchip (Oct 11, 2020)

Katie94 said:


> Hello
> 
> "Now the winter months are approaching I want to find a large sturdy hidey house for my two rabbits who live in our garage. It needs to be big enough for them to both fit in at the same time and I’m struggling to find anything big enough. Many thanks in advance for any suggestions "



I mean, if you don't mind a little diy, I love using laundry baskets (the rectangular ones made of fabric)! They are cheap, easy to put more fabric on or in, and my bunnies love them. I also cut another hole or two into the sides, so my buns can run in and out easily or poke their cute heads out. And since you can fill them up with warm blankets and pillows, I think it would be warm enough for your garage.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Oct 11, 2020)

Megamuffinandchip said:


> I mean, if you don't mind a little diy, I love using laundry baskets (the rectangular ones made of fabric)! They are cheap, easy to put more fabric on or in, and my bunnies love them. I also cut another hole or two into the sides, so my buns can run in and out easily or poke their cute heads out. And since you can fill them up with warm blankets and pillows, I think it would be warm enough for your garage.


That’s a good idea! Make sure to sand the edges though!


----------



## Megamuffinandchip (Oct 11, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> That’s a good idea! Make sure to sand the edges though!


I was actually talking about the fabric laundry baskets, so (hopefully) no sanding needed . I also love how they come in different colors and patterns, so they also don't look like eyesores. If you find one with a wire skeleton (on the corners and edges) the buns can also jump on top and sleep there as well!


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Oct 11, 2020)

Megamuffinandchip said:


> I was actually talking about the fabric laundry baskets, so (hopefully) no sanding needed . I also love how they come in different colors and patterns, so they also don't look like eyesores. If you find one with a wire skeleton (on the corners and edges) the buns can also jump on top and sleep there as well!


Ah sorry lol! Very nice idea


----------



## Diane R (Oct 12, 2020)

Rabbits Indoor | Rabbit Enrichment Hides | Manor Pet Housing


Rabbits Indoor and rabbit enrichment hides supplied by Manor Pet Housing



www.manorpethousing.co.uk


----------



## JBun (Oct 12, 2020)

There are wood cat and dog houses that could work, that could be ordered off amazon or from pet supply places. Rabbit owners have also converted ikeas HOL storage table as a hide house for their buns. Though this has holes in it so may be too ventilated for keeping buns warm when it's cold out.


----------



## Katie94 (Oct 12, 2020)

JBun said:


> There are wood cat and dog houses that could work, that could be ordered off amazon or from pet supply places. Rabbit owners have also converted ikeas HOL storage table as a hide house for their buns. Though this has holes in it so may be too ventilated for keeping buns warm when it's cold out.


Thanks I hadn’t thought of considering dog/cat houses this will hopefully give me the size I need. I found some of the ones sold for rabbits come up a little small especially for two. I had one that never got used but I think it was too cramped and they didn’t feel comfortable.


----------



## Zee-Man (Oct 12, 2020)

You might try your hand at building one! Common hand tools are enough. For materials use furring strips for the frame and fence boards for the sheathing. 3D box nails will be sufficient.


----------



## Bosleybun (Oct 13, 2020)

Katie94 said:


> Hello
> 
> Now the winter months are approaching I want to find a large sturdy hidey house for my two rabbits who live in our garage. It needs to be big enough for them to both fit in at the same time and I’m struggling to find anything big enough. Many thanks in advance for any suggestions
> 
> (I’m based in the UK so need to be able to ship it here without crazy import fees but not to concerned if the item is pricey as looking for something good quality)


Hi I found the same problem being in the uk theres very limited choice. I cobbled two bedside cabinets together as a project during lockdown. It was cheap to do and could make the size to fit my buns.


----------



## Katie94 (Oct 13, 2020)

Bosleybun said:


> Hi I found the same problem being in the uk theres very limited choice. I cobbled two bedside cabinets together as a project during lockdown. It was cheap to do and could make the size to fit my buns.


That’s very cool, I don’t have the best eye for DIY but maybe I can convince the other half to have a go


----------



## anoopnain (Oct 15, 2020)

Go and check this site:- Indoor Rabbit Hutch – Top Choices For 2020 - I'm using the Pawhut one.. If you buying for two then I think you need order two or you can attach it to an x pen. I hope it helps you


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 15, 2020)

anoopnain said:


> Go and check this site:- Indoor Rabbit Hutch – Top Choices For 2020 - I'm using the Pawhut one.. If you buying for two then I think you need order two or you can attach it to an x pen. I hope it helps you


As mentioned in another thread, most (if not all) the cages shown on this link are woefully small and quite inappropriate for a rabbit. These types of articles are written by freelance authors and paid by Amazon to help them sell products.


----------



## Diane R (Oct 16, 2020)

anoopnain said:


> Go and check this site:- Indoor Rabbit Hutch – Top Choices For 2020 - I'm using the Pawhut one.. If you buying for two then I think you need order two or you can attach it to an x pen. I hope it helps you


Those are all awful, not suitable for rabbits at all.


----------



## Zee-Man (Oct 16, 2020)

Dosiedoe lives outside all year. I insulate her "warren" and she adds to that with her fur. Harvey has his own apartment with his own insulated warren.


----------



## Katie94 (Oct 16, 2020)

anoopnain said:


> Go and check this site:- Indoor Rabbit Hutch – Top Choices For 2020 - I'm using the Pawhut one.. If you buying for two then I think you need order two or you can attach it to an x pen. I hope it helps you


Thank you for the suggestion I’m not really looking for a cage or full hutch as they live in my garage and don’t want something that will take up their floor space too much. I had this one before but is too small for them both to use at the same time and I don’t think they were keen on the ramp. Looking for similar but bigger and no ramp ideally. https://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/...MjE2NzUtODJlOS00YjkxLTgzZTUtNDdmMDdjYWU1MGUz~


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 16, 2020)

Can you take a photo of their current setup in the garage? Maybe that will help us come up with ideas.


----------



## Katie94 (Oct 16, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Can you take a photo of their current setup in the garage? Maybe that will help us come up with ideas.


yes no problem, this is the space I have to work with. The little house would most likely replace the pink carrier in the back corner as they don’t really use that for anything It’s a little small for them to get comfy in.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks! It looks like they have a decent setup already. 

Are you looking for a hidey area to get them off the floor as winter sets in? I see you already have a cardboard box. Those make fine hideys too. You could always add another. If it's the cold you are concerned about, some mats or fleece could be placed under (or in) the cardboard box for warmth. 

If they don't use the pink carrier, then might as well remove it. I'd be concerned they could jump on top of it and then over the cage wall. 

Speaking of the cage wall, a rabbit could hop over 2 grids of height pretty easily if they desired. Have they tried that yet?

Now that I see your setup, just trying to figure out what it is you are after for a hidey.


----------



## Katie94 (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Thanks! It looks like they have a decent setup already.
> 
> Are you looking for a hidey area to get them off the floor as winter sets in? I see you already have a cardboard box. Those make fine hideys too. You could always add another. If it's the cold you are concerned about, some mats or fleece could be placed under (or in) the cardboard box for warmth.
> 
> ...


Yes I’d ideally like something with a solid base so they aren’t on the floor, and I was worried cupboard wouldn’t be insulating enough for cold nights (they are great otherwise). I tried adding a towel under the box but they just end up moving it around and it gets screwed up.

I didn’t realise they could hop over a double tier. They have both lived in their for a year and never hopped out yet (or not that I know of). Would 3 rows high be better, I have some spare pieces so I could put another row around.


----------



## Bosleybun (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> As mentioned in another thread, most (if not all) the cages shown on this link are woefully small and quite inappropriate for a rabbit. These types of articles are written by freelance authors and paid by Amazon to help them sell products.


I actually bought one of these hutches for my baby girl to house her before she was neutered. It's an attractive looking hutch but that's all I can say. If you have a very small bun or guineas then it would be fine. But for my purposes it was very small and flimsy. I think I'm going to stick with upcycling.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 17, 2020)

Katie94 said:


> I didn’t realise they could hop over a double tier. They have both lived in their for a year and never hopped out yet (or not that I know of). Would 3 rows high be better, I have some spare pieces so I could put another row around.



Your buns may be less inclined to escape than other buns. Looking back again I also see that you used the connectors that come with the grids. Those can also pop off and rabbits have been known to break through if zip ties aren't used in addition to those connectors. But again, it seems that your rabbits are doing fine as is. 

If you use zip ties to secure an extra row of grids, you would have the option of placing them halfway overlapping the upper grids so the height would be increased by about 6-8" instead of the full height of entire grid.


----------



## Katie94 (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Your buns may be less inclined to escape than other buns. Looking back again I also see that you used the connectors that come with the grids. Those can also pop off and rabbits have been known to break through if zip ties aren't used in addition to those connectors. But again, it seems that your rabbits are doing fine as is.
> 
> If you use zip ties to secure an extra row of grids, you would have the option of placing them halfway overlapping the upper grids so the height would be increased by about 6-8" instead of the full height of entire grid.


Oh goodness I didn’t know that either, I guess I have very well behaved buns as they haven’t broken out (yet)! The cage came with zip ties as well as the connectors but I went with the connectors to put it together. I still have the zip ties so can reinforce the structure in case. Luckily if they had got out they won’t get very far the garage is secure. Worst case scenario they would eat their way through the bag of pellets I keep in there!


----------



## Cloverhouse (Nov 6, 2020)

Cardboard boxes are cheap, available in any size, chewable, and you can put them together in any combo to fit your needs. 

Alternately they sell cat houses made of cardboard if you want something ready made. I've used cardboard for both indoor and outdoor rabbits for decades. I buy long tunnel shaped ones at the shipping store (UPS here in the states) My rabbits have prefered them to plastic


----------

